# Lanolin? IS it really safe to use?



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

Lanolin. I finally recieved it in the mail and went ahead and started lanolizing my already decent stock of woolies. Before that I had been to the pharmacy to ask for lanolin but appearently they do not stock it anymore because it is highly allergenic (is what the pharmacist said to me) so I had it sent.
I was thrilled when I started lanolizing - and how soft my hands were after having soaked the woolies.. Untill I was on day 3 and about to lanolize newly recieved wool-stuff. Then my hands started feeling itchy every time they had been in the water and now I have to wash them good with soap every time I have been in contact with the stuff








Am I developing an allergy already after this short encounter with pure lanolin (organic lanolin that is)
Cause if so then I am not sure I want the stuff close to my daughters bare skin.. I have a few allergies - one being the metal that they put in jewellery the other being rats ( had a rat once that I reacted to)
Should I worry about this? I know the stuff is all natural etc - but so is belladonna and I sure wont be feeding that to any of my kids..
Is lanolin really safe to use? Or is it an allergyprovoking agent that is even worse than many of the perfumes etc that are used in shampoo, detergent etc? Cause I used those my entire life till recently and have never had allergic reactions while I am developing one after only a few days of contact with lanolin.
I am torn!


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm glad you asked this question. I was wondering if Lanolin was safe also. I read once on the Earth Mama Angel Baby site that Lanolin is possibly carcinogenic??? Does anyone have additional insight?


----------



## PinkPixie (Apr 28, 2005)

Lanolin is natural sheep oil found in wool. It is known as a natural, neutral (non-allergenic) moisturising and softening agent. It is extracted from the wool itself, not the animal. It is bening and even commestible; that's why it is used as nipple creams ex: lansinoh, weleda etc... and many skin creams and shampoos.
I have never heard such claims as it being "carcinogenic".

Maybe your hand condition is a simple case of occupational eczema (hands too frequently in water and soap) and you are attributing it to the lanolin because of what the pharmacist said. But soooo many pharmacist (not all) are so misinformed when it comes to natural products.


----------



## PinkPixie (Apr 28, 2005)

okay... I just googled some more.
There is an article that states that one of the component of lanolin is lanolin-alcohols that can be allergenic to some people. I guess it's like the same by-products that exist in essential oils as well (limanol, cinnamol etc...).

To see if you're allergic look at the ingredients in your makeup especially lipsticks and lipglosses. Lots of them contain lanolin. If you don't react to them, then I guess you are not allergic. Hope the info helps.


----------



## ish (Apr 9, 2005)

You said you're using organic lanolin, are you sure it's organic, not just conventional lanolin with some organic ingredients? It's possible that you could be having a reaction to something inside it. I'd tend to stay away from anything like that unless you knew for sure it was 100% organic, and cleansed of pesticide residues.

As a wahm I tell all my customers to use Lansinoh to lanolize. It's a medical-grade purified lanolin, and probably the least allergenic. It's not organic, but it has been treated to remove impurities such as pesticide residues. Lansinoh purifies their lanolin because the primary application is for cracked and dry nipples of breastfeeding mothers. The lanolin is pure enough that it does not need to be removed before breastfeeding.

Try buying a tube of Lansinoh, it should help.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

I was going to say it's probably just from having your hands in water so much recently.

re: the belladonna- the homeopathic remedy is such a wonderful help for teething, to refuse it entirely is refusing an AMAZING help for those blotchy-face, screaming, nothing else is working, teething days. we







our homeopathic belladonna....


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi again...I wanted to back up my earlier statement with the reading where I found that it said lanolin was carcinogenic...

http://www.organicconsumers.org/body...bies030105.cfm

It reads: "Another hidden carcinogenic ingredient is
lanolin, derived from sheep's wool, most samples of which
are contaminated with DDT-like pesticides"

Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## allnaturalmama (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes, I've heard that, which is why I only use organic lanolin.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Use organic lanolin and make sure it is not scented with any essential oils. Sometimes the essential oils can cause itching etc not the lanolin itself.


----------



## mamajo2004 (Jan 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ish*
As a wahm I tell all my customers to use Lansinoh to lanolize. It's a medical-grade purified lanolin, and probably the least allergenic. It's not organic, but it has been treated to remove impurities such as pesticide residues. Lansinoh purifies their lanolin because the primary application is for cracked and dry nipples of breastfeeding mothers. The lanolin is pure enough that it does not need to be removed before breastfeeding.

This is all I use as well, pharmacuetical grade. Its the same stuff that is in Lansinoh tubes. It has been stripped and purified of the pesticides thought to be carcinogenic.


----------



## MistyMM (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heatherb917*
Hi again...I wanted to back up my earlier statement with the reading where I found that it said lanolin was carcinogenic...

http://www.organicconsumers.org/body...bies030105.cfm

It reads: "Another hidden carcinogenic ingredient is
lanolin, derived from sheep's wool, most samples of which
are contaminated with DDT-like pesticides"

Does anyone know more about this?


the pesticides, not the lanolin, is carcinogenic


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajo2004*
This is all I use as well, pharmacuetical grade. Its the same stuff that is in Lansinoh tubes. It has been stripped and purified of the pesticides thought to be carcinogenic.









: Or lanolin from certified organic wool. If someone is concerned with lanolin, they should also consider the fact that your skin is the largest organ in your body, and it filters whatever you put on it. People should read the labels on *all* the products that they put in and on their bodies. I'm not belittling the original statement about the lanolin, but in the grand scheme of things, there is so much more to healthy natural living.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

I agree with the others, if you use organic you should be safe. The only non organic I would use is the Lanoish...if it is safe for our boobs it is safe for our wool.


----------

